# تعلم قواعد اللغة العربية علي أوصولها



## noir (5 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم *
*​*
تعلم قواعد اللغة العربية علي أوصولها 










محتوي الموضوع
*
القاموس المحيط
لسان العرب
معجم الطبراني الكبير ، ومشكولا
مفردات ألفاظ القرآن الكريم للراغب الأصفهاني
القواعد الإملائية
الموجز في قواعد اللغة العربية
النحو العصري

للتحميل

Free File Hosting & Video Downloads, Free File Sharing, Online Friends Network - Ziddu

دعواتكم


----------



## eng_alg (6 أكتوبر 2012)

فعلا مهم جدا


----------



## T. nasr (8 أكتوبر 2012)

شكر الله لك ..وفقكم الله


----------



## noir (15 أكتوبر 2012)

تسلوا على الردود


----------



## محب الشرقية (15 أكتوبر 2012)

أخي العزيز ..
شاكر و مقدر لك جهدك الذي وضعته في موضعه ..

تقبل مروري .،


----------



## باسل المصطفى (17 أكتوبر 2012)

_*






شكراً على الموضوع الجميل ولي فيه مداخلة :

*__*العربية هو من تكلم العربية و قوميتهم العربية لأن القوم قاموا عليها .

عرب : 
ع ر ب*__* : العَرَبُ جيل من الناس والنسبة إليهم عَرَبِيٌّ وهم أهل الأمصار و الأَعْرَابُ منهم سكان البادية خاصة والنسبة إليهم أعْرَابيُّ وليس الأَعْرَابُ جمعا لعرب بل هو اسم جنس و العَرَبُ العاربة الخُلَّص منهم أكد من لفظه كليل لائل وربما قالوا العَرَبُ العَرْباءُ و تَعَرَّبَ تشبه بالعرب و العَرَبُ المُسْتَعْرِبَةُ بكسر الراء الذين ليسوا بخلص وكذا المُتَعَرِّبَةُ بكسر الراء وتشديدها و العَرَبِيَّةُ هي هذه اللغة و العَرَبُ و العُرْبُ واحد كالعَجَم والعُجْمُ والإبل العِرابُ بالكسر خلاف البَخَاتِيُّ من البخت والخيل العِرَابُ خلاف البراذين و أَعْرَبَ بحجته أفصح بها ولم يتق أحدا وفي الحديث { الثيب تُعرِب عن نفسها } أي تفصح و عَرَّبَ عليه فعله تَعْريبا قَبَّح وفي الحديث { عَرِّبوا عليه } أي ردوا عليه بالإنكار و العَرُوبُ من النساء بوزن العروس المتحببة إلى زوجها والجمع عُرُبٌ بضمتين
المعجم: مختار الصحاح -


(*__*(مـخــارج الـحـروف))
*__*



(( رسم توضيحي لمخارج الحروف ))














(( مجموعات مصورة من مخارج الحروف ))

(( الشفتين والجوف ))









(( حافة اللسان وطرف اللسان ))








مخارج (( د - ت - ط - ص - ز - س - ظ - ث - ذ ))








.*_​


----------



## noir (23 أكتوبر 2012)

تسلم لاثراء الموضوع، مشكورين على المرور والردود

تحياتي


----------



## eng_archi (28 أكتوبر 2012)

تسلم الايادي


----------



## noir (9 نوفمبر 2012)

العفو، اتمنى الاستفادة للجميع


----------



## eng.bila (14 نوفمبر 2012)

verry important


----------



## noir (22 نوفمبر 2012)

اكيدن موفق


----------



## funsun (29 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## noir (6 ديسمبر 2012)

تسلم،


----------



## ahmedwms (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*موضوع رائع*

هذا موضوع مفيد للغاية


----------



## noir (27 ديسمبر 2012)

اتمنى الاستفادة للجميع ، تشجيعات من الجميع


----------



## الاسيوي (15 مايو 2013)

موضوع جميل 
وجزيل الشكر موصول لك
والله يعطيك العافية


----------



## moha87 (27 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خير ​


----------



## المتحدة للصناعات (4 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا مشكووووووووووووووووور​


----------



## engineer (6 أكتوبر 2013)

مغلق لتلف الروابط


----------



## waool111 (20 مايو 2014)

موضوع رائع تشكرو عليه


----------

